# How do you tolerate religion?



## DanTheOutlaw

I'm having great difficulty lately with controlling my anger when it comes to people who believe in these fantasies.

I am furious every time I see a religious person post a comment online, in particular YouTube, I get the urge to punch my monitor through the wall.

It have NO tolerance for religion, absolutely none whatsoever, it's objectively false, I could make a religion up on the spot this second and it would be as legitimate.

I feel like I'm living in a nut house.

I've recently had difficulty controlling myself on the section of this forum entitled "Spiritual Support".

I'm sure I'm being incredibly abnormal again and most of you people don't feel this way but if you do, how do you manage to control your temper?

*Mod edit*


----------



## Jahchilren

Hmmm. Why so angry? I mean you no offense, but if it was your assigned task in life to fix everyone according to your own beliefs, then there might be some understandable anger at people who believe in things you don't.

But since that's not your job in life, why the anger? I agree that the Christian religion can cause people to do some pretty wacky things, but regardless of what anyone else thinks or does, you still have your own suffering to deal with. If you don't let it go it will never let you go.

All anger/rage/intolerance/extremism and intractability of thought does is increase suffering, and yet for some reason, in a world already filled to overflowing with unnecessary pain, you actively seek out these feelings. Otherwise you wouldn't even be looking at the Spiritual Support forum. When you focus on what you love, that's happiness. When you focus on what you hate, that's sickness.


----------



## Waifu

Well you could be wrong and they could be wrong and as long as they tolerate you then why can't you tolerate them it's not like you know the truth and you should be respectful of other people.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

Waifu said:


> Well you could be wrong and they could be wrong and as long as they tolerate you then why can't you tolerate them it's not like you know the truth and you should be respectful of other people.


Wow, Absolutely no evidence to support anything that they are saying other than a book. All of their justifications for believing in such drivel is embarrassingly ridiculous. I'm not just talking about Christianity, I'm talking about the hundreds of religions out there that all contradict each other yet all claim to be the one true religion with the one true god.

Atheism is the default viewpoint, I've seen NO evidence to suggest that any god exists so therefore I must assume that one doesn't.

They tolerate me? What exactly do they tolerate? The fact I don't believe in nonsense?

If I created a religion now off the top of my head where men had to wear latex gimp suits in public and stab people in the street who believed in the wrong god, where we worshiped the spaghetti monster and were not allowed to go out after 6pm would you then respect my religion and see it as a valid belief?

Y'see me pointing out the fact that somebody is insanely deluded about a particular subject isn't me being disrespectful, it's me being honest.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

Jahchilren said:


> Hmmm. Why so angry? I mean you no offense, but if it was your assigned task in life to fix everyone according to your own beliefs, then there might be some understandable anger at people who believe in things you don't.
> 
> But since that's not your job in life, why the anger? I agree that the Christian religion can cause people to do some pretty wacky things, but regardless of what anyone else thinks or does, you still have your own suffering to deal with. If you don't let it go it will never let you go.
> 
> All anger/rage/intolerance/extremism and intractability of thought does is increase suffering, and yet for some reason, in a world already filled to overflowing with unnecessary pain, you actively seek out these feelings. Otherwise you wouldn't even be looking at the Spiritual Support forum. When you focus on what you love, that's happiness. When you focus on what you hate, that's sickness.


Entirely agree, I simply can't help it though I'm afraid.


----------



## boas

I never really encounter religion outside of the internet to be honest, the UK is probably one of the more secular countries in the world. Having said that, my hometown is littered with ugly churches built hundreds of years ago that are always completely empty; I feel like that space could be better used. Plus, there are some dumb ceremonial obligations that still linger from a less enlightened time, like how bishops are allowed to sit in on parliament.


----------



## andy1984

it must be an emotional problem - your sig says that you're an existential nihilist, so you wouldn't place value in truth supposedly.

i don't have much of a temper. i do get a bit obnoxious when i talk about philosophy. solution: i avoid talking about it.


----------



## silentstruggle

I just look at it like, its their life they can do whatever the **** they want. Doesn't really bother me at all. What's more annoying to me is people who wanna sit their and give them hell for their beliefs. Why do you care so much????


----------



## Farideh

You can try to accept the fact that a lot of people in this world like to share their own beliefs especially when it comes to religion. Of course they are aware others are going to get offended. It's their own personal choice to share their beliefs and apparently, it's your choice to be offended by it or not...which you are. I'm sorry people's beliefs upset you. Maybe you should not read a lot of things on the internet and such so that it won't trigger your anger. Not sure how helpful anything else could be. Religion is just thrown out there like right in front of your face. People coming up to you and asking you about your beliefs? This happens to me at the food court at the mall, people preaching in the streets, westboro sh&t. All that nonsense. I don't care when it comes to anyone telling me about their beliefs but when it comes to trying to make anyone conform to it, that's bs.


----------



## ugh1979

DanTheOutlaw said:


> I'm having great difficulty lately with controlling my anger when it comes to people who believe in these fantasies.
> 
> I am furious every time I see a religious person post a comment online, in particular YouTube, I get the urge to punch my monitor through the wall.
> 
> It have NO tolerance for religion, absolutely none whatsoever, it's objectively false, I could make a religion up on the spot this second and it would be as legitimate.
> 
> I feel like I'm living in a nut house.
> 
> I've recently had difficulty controlling myself on the section of this forum entitled "Spiritual Support".
> 
> I'm sure I'm being incredibly abnormal again and most of you people don't feel this way but if you do, how do you manage to control your temper?


There is no point getting angry about it, especially if you live in the UK where it's almost never in your face like it is in some places. Maybe try turning that energy you get from your anger to a better use by engaging in debates to highlight your arguments against the facets of religion that irk you? You need to remain relatively cool though, as a debate that turns into personal attacks is pretty worthless, and will quickly get closed down or deleted. There is more interest and entertainment to be had working within the rules IMO.

You'd be as well just staying out of the Spiritual Support forum. The rules do state it's not for debating so you need to respect that, even if you have no respect for the opinions expressed in it.

Please do make use of the Agnosticism, Atheism and Religion forum for debating though.


----------



## minimized

I'm not afraid to go towards the line, crossing it sometimes if the matter calls for it. If they want to tell me how they should have dominion over gay people or how I'm going to go to hell for listening to the devil's music, I will most certainly let loose.

I refuse to tolerate ignorance. Why should I when I have never been offered tolerance myself?

I don't go to the Spiritual Support section, but elsewhere I also can't help myself as soon as they start violating freedom from religion.


----------



## MariLushi

I live in an Ultra Catholic country... so


----------



## Znuffle

Alright Mr. Dan..
I am some what still in your position
Here is what you gotta do.. 
Not because I say so. But because this is what YOU actually want to do.

So first off there is nothing wrong with insulting a specific thing as long as there are good enough reasons to insult it.

And sadly realigion does have a good reason to be BADLY insulted. But individual people do not!
So remember to not BOX people inside the religion ****. Instead look at people as yourself. Because that is really what they all are.. They are a image of yourself with a different past.

We know a smart person would think and ask himself: "Can it be proven" No it can not and the big bang can't be proven either. So anyone who BELIEVES with 100% sertanty that it is made by this or that. Thats just what you choose to think.

If people find it insulting that you call them names. Then you say: "Oh sry it offended you. I will keep my reasons and words to myself"

END OF STORY!

GG you win the game of life!

*Mod edit*


----------



## shyvr6

You are allowed to criticize religious beliefs, but insulting religious members is not allowed anywhere on the forum. Please keep it out of this thread as well. Thanks.


----------



## Just Here

I understand your anger. I had religion push down my throw. But it does no good, you will never change the believers and they will just go and pray for your poor soul. Let it go and be happy that you never bought in to that fantasy. Your way ahead of those church goers.


----------



## TaylorXXIII

It can be difficult at times for me to deal with religious zealots. I find that moderately religious people rarely bother me except when they try to justify the beliefs of the zealous.
I recognize that I have to coexist and until the religious attempt to force their beliefs on others through policy I have no particular issue with them.


----------



## grustag

I tolerate different religions for sure. I may not like them, but in a free society people should have the right to believe in whatever they want.

And as long as they aren't too pushy or crazy (and most religious people aren't maniacs), I don't really care if they try to spread their religion, especially on web sites. I'm trying to ignore the people that are most aggressive, it's not really worth it to debate with them in my opinion. The situation looks for sure different in different countries, but in the end I'm quite sure that as education keeps getting better and better in the world, more and more people will start to question and leave the religions as well.

Religion are an important part of the human history, whether we like it or not. And I think that we have to keep ourselves educated about different religions and what they stand for. A lack of knowledge only trigger prejudices.


----------



## SvanThorXx

I except that everyone has their own beliefs and go on with my life.


----------



## ghoskin

You should thank God that you live in the UK, where we're all much too sensible to believe any of that European/Middle Eastern mumbo-jumbo. Except when we die of course then most people feel it's best to hedge their bets


----------



## nebulaghost

I feel you, you´re lucky to live in the UK, here in Brazil people shove this crap at out throats every day, I am atheist but no one knows, atheists here are considered scum, if a doctor cures someone it´s a miracle, if someone dies it is God´s will, I respect someone´s belief, but when they keep shoving it in my face they can go die in a hole for all I care, here people follow it blindly, the reason why they go around here it´s because they fear "hell", thinking God can erase their sins and save then, and go back to their daily wrongdoings, in some cases here people slander and persecute people who don´t go to the church, it harms people and no one sees it here.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

andy1984 said:


> it must be an emotional problem - your sig says that you're an existential nihilist, so you wouldn't place value in truth supposedly.
> 
> i don't have much of a temper. i do get a bit obnoxious when i talk about philosophy. solution: i avoid talking about it.


I don't ultimately care, I get angry because for whatever reason the topic of religion and god or gods causes matter to interact within my brain in such a way that it makes me angry.

I would rather not feel angry about this subject so that's why I posted this in the support section as I was legitimately looking for advice.

I would also rather know what is true and what isn't but again, that's not because I've consciously decided that it's important, it's just an urge within my brain to not be lied too.


----------



## Glass Child

Ignore or avoid. Being angry over small things just wastes energy.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

shyvr6 said:


> You are allowed to criticize religious beliefs, but insulting religious members is not allowed anywhere on the forum. Please keep it out of this thread as well. Thanks.


Who did I insult?

Who did I insult previously as well to get that warning email?


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

ugh1979 said:


> There is no point getting angry about it, especially if you live in the UK where it's almost never in your face like it is in some places. Maybe try turning that energy you get from your anger to a better use by engaging in debates to highlight your arguments against the facets of religion that irk you? You need to remain relatively cool though, as a debate that turns into personal attacks is pretty worthless, and will quickly get closed down or deleted. There is more interest and entertainment to be had working within the rules IMO.
> 
> You'd be as well just staying out of the Spiritual Support forum. The rules do state it's not for debating so you need to respect that, even if you have no respect for the opinions expressed in it.
> 
> Please do make use of the Agnosticism, Atheism and Religion forum for debating though.


I only used this forum section as I was looking for advice about my anger, I'm not trying to have a debate here.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

Paloma M said:


> You can try to accept the fact that a lot of people in this world like to share their own beliefs especially when it comes to religion. Of course they are aware others are going to get offended. It's their own personal choice to share their beliefs and apparently, it's your choice to be offended by it or not...which you are. I'm sorry people's beliefs upset you. Maybe you should not read a lot of things on the internet and such so that it won't trigger your anger. Not sure how helpful anything else could be. Religion is just thrown out there like right in front of your face. People coming up to you and asking you about your beliefs? This happens to me at the food court at the mall, people preaching in the streets, westboro sh&t. All that nonsense. I don't care when it comes to anyone telling me about their beliefs but when it comes to trying to make anyone conform to it, that's bs.


Yeah, I'm sorry that other peoples beliefs annoy me too, wish it wasn't the case.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

Thanks for the responses so far guys, interesting indeed.


----------



## Jahchilren

Why not study Buddhism? You may dismiss this immediately since I'm suggesting you look at a specific religion, but seriously.

In Buddhism there is no creator God, everyone is encouraged to question everything (specifically, I'm speaking of the core teachings of the Buddha, whose supposedly actual historical sayings are collected in a thin book called the Dhammapada) and Buddhists are warned not to believe anything until they have their own direct experience of its truth, regardless of who says something is true.

It's really cool. And if you can find any saying in the Dhammapada that is not in accordance with the way things actually are please let me know; you'll be the first one to do so.

Even Einstein was a fan, and he himself believed one day Buddhism would be the only organized religion left standing since its main positions were in accord with current science.

There's a great story that Carl Sagan told. He used to take great joy in getting under the skin of the leaders of various organized religions, and prided himself on being able to quickly reduce the arguments of any religious tradition to the equivalent of something dogmatic like "Well, that's just the way God is", or ""God works in mysterious ways, which are not for us to question".

Sagan once asked the Dalai Lama what his response would be if one day science was able to definitively prove that there was no such thing as reincarnation and that the spiritual grounds of Buddhism were demonstrably proven to be false.

He (Sagan) said he eagerly awaited seeing the Dalai Lama sputter in confusion, and was shocked when the response was, "Well, if science proved that Buddhism was wrong, we would just change! Why would we want to cling to beliefs if they were proven to be untrue?" According to Sagan, the Dalai Lama was the only spiritual leader to ever leave him speechless.

Dan, you may not believe this, but your anger at one specific (in our shared view, a vastly skewed) version of truth is itself a desire to discover highest truth (i.e., it is a spiritual quest of its own). I wish us all luck in our search for the answers. Please don't let one tradition ruin all the other noble efforts of humanity to discover a way to peace, because ultimately that's what we're all after.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

Jahchilren said:


> Why not study Buddhism? You may dismiss this immediately since I'm suggesting you look at a specific religion, but seriously.
> 
> In Buddhism there is no creator God, everyone is encouraged to question everything (specifically, I'm speaking of the core teachings of the Buddha, whose supposedly actual historical sayings are collected in a thin book called the Dhammapada) and Buddhists are warned not to believe anything until they have their own direct experience of its truth, regardless of who says something is true.
> 
> It's really cool. And if you can find any saying in the Dhammapada that is not in accordance with the way things actually are please let me know; you'll be the first one to do so.
> 
> Even Einstein was a fan, and he himself believed one day Buddhism would be the only organized religion left standing since its main positions were in accord with current science.
> 
> There's a great story that Carl Sagan told. He used to take great joy in getting under the skin of the leaders of various organized religions, and prided himself on being able to quickly reduce the arguments of any religious tradition to the equivalent of something dogmatic like "Well, that's just the way God is", or ""God works in mysterious ways, which are not for us to question".
> 
> Sagan once asked the Dalai Lama what his response would be if one day science was able to definitively prove that there was no such thing as reincarnation and that the spiritual grounds of Buddhism were demonstrably proven to be false.
> 
> He (Sagan) said he eagerly awaited seeing the Dalai Lama sputter in confusion, and was shocked when the response was, "Well, if science proved that Buddhism was wrong, we would just change! Why would we want to cling to beliefs if they were proven to be untrue?" According to Sagan, the Dalai Lama was the only spiritual leader to ever leave him speechless.
> 
> Dan, you may not believe this, but your anger at one specific (in our shared view, a vastly skewed) version of truth is itself a desire to discover highest truth (i.e., it is a spiritual quest of its own). I wish us all luck in our search for the answers. Please don't let one tradition ruin all the other noble efforts of humanity to discover a way to peace, because ultimately that's what we're all after.


Very interesting story.

I'm not a Buddhist because I don't believe any of the theories they do like the ones you've mentioned, reincarnation and such.

I'm already entirely, utterly, honestly convinced that I am correct in my world view.


----------



## Jahchilren

Then don't believe in reincarnation. If I wash't visited by my identical twin brother who had recently passed on (and if his "visitation" wasn't accompanied by a certainty that was infinitely more real than the certainty with which I now believe I am sitting at a computer typing these words), I may not believe we go on after physical death either.

I would still challenge you to find a single contradiction or demonstrably false statement in the Dhammapada though. Take all the time you like; the entire book can be read (not absorbed, probably, but read) in a single sitting.

The sayings in the Dhammapada are not pie-in-the-sky theories which are incapable of standing up to scrutiny, or which run away in fright from deep skepticism. If, for example, you read in one of the sayings that it would be impossible to find any living thing that loves suffering and hates freedom from suffering, just try to prove that wrong. You must already know that you could live forever and not produce even one living thing that does not, indisputably, hate suffering and love freedom from suffering (or again, if you find one, please let me know). And I don't even self-identify as a Buddhist!

If your version of the truth truly fears no questioning, I would urge you to see for yourself if it's true or not. Otherwise, you simply cling to your own ideas as strongly and stubbornly as those you condemn.


----------



## ugh1979

DanTheOutlaw said:


> I only used this forum section as I was looking for advice about my anger, I'm not trying to have a debate here.


That's fair enough. It's not this forum I'm talking about though.


----------



## ugh1979

Jahchilren said:


> Why not study Buddhism? You may dismiss this immediately since I'm suggesting you look at a specific religion, but seriously.
> 
> In Buddhism there is no creator God, everyone is encouraged to question everything (specifically, I'm speaking of the core teachings of the Buddha, whose supposedly actual historical sayings are collected in a thin book called the Dhammapada) and Buddhists are warned not to believe anything until they have their own direct experience of its truth, regardless of who says something is true.
> 
> It's really cool. And if you can find any saying in the Dhammapada that is not in accordance with the way things actually are please let me know; you'll be the first one to do so.
> 
> Even Einstein was a fan, and he himself believed one day Buddhism would be the only organized religion left standing since its main positions were in accord with current science.
> 
> There's a great story that Carl Sagan told. He used to take great joy in getting under the skin of the leaders of various organized religions, and prided himself on being able to quickly reduce the arguments of any religious tradition to the equivalent of something dogmatic like "Well, that's just the way God is", or ""God works in mysterious ways, which are not for us to question".
> 
> Sagan once asked the Dalai Lama what his response would be if one day science was able to definitively prove that there was no such thing as reincarnation and that the spiritual grounds of Buddhism were demonstrably proven to be false.
> 
> He (Sagan) said he eagerly awaited seeing the Dalai Lama sputter in confusion, and was shocked when the response was, "Well, if science proved that Buddhism was wrong, we would just change! Why would we want to cling to beliefs if they were proven to be untrue?" According to Sagan, the Dalai Lama was the only spiritual leader to ever leave him speechless.
> 
> Dan, you may not believe this, but your anger at one specific (in our shared view, a vastly skewed) version of truth is itself a desire to discover highest truth (i.e., it is a spiritual quest of its own). I wish us all luck in our search for the answers. Please don't let one tradition ruin all the other noble efforts of humanity to discover a way to peace, because ultimately that's what we're all after.


Or why not just take good credible elements from numerous ideologies and form your own world view?

Thinking any single old ideology has it all right or blindly following it is folly. Yes there are valid parts of Buddhism, but there's a lot of crap as well.


----------



## Jahchilren

_"Or why not just take good credible elements from numerous ideologies and form your own world view?

Thinking any single old ideology has it all right or blindly following it is folly. Yes there are valid parts of Buddhism, but there's a lot of crap as well."_

Exactly. That's why I specifically said I don't self-identify as a Buddhist (or any other single tradition, for that matter). I was just using a _subset_ of Buddhism (the Dhammapada, not the rituals, chanting, etc. that have grown out of the original teachings) to demonstrate that, for someone like Dan who has such extreme hatred for what he calls religion, there are other traditions which don't require a belief in the unprovable or irrational.

You should treat _everything_ in life like it's a house on fire. Why? Because when your house is on fire you take the treasure and leave the junk.


----------



## ugh1979

Jahchilren said:


> _"Or why not just take good credible elements from numerous ideologies and form your own world view?
> 
> Thinking any single old ideology has it all right or blindly following it is folly. Yes there are valid parts of Buddhism, but there's a lot of crap as well."_
> 
> Exactly. That's why I specifically said I don't self-identify as a Buddhist (or any other single tradition, for that matter). I was just using a _subset_ of Buddhism (the Dhammapada, not the rituals, chanting, etc. that have grown out of the original teachings) to demonstrate that, for someone like Dan who has such extreme hatred for what he calls religion, there are other traditions which don't require a belief in the unprovable or irrational.
> 
> You should treat _everything_ in life like it's a house on fire. Why? Because when your house is on fire you take the treasure and leave the junk.


Fair enough.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

Jahchilren said:


> Then don't believe in reincarnation. If I wash't visited by my identical twin brother who had recently passed on (and if his "visitation" wasn't accompanied by a certainty that was infinitely more real than the certainty with which I now believe I am sitting at a computer typing these words), I may not believe we go on after physical death either.
> 
> I would still challenge you to find a single contradiction or demonstrably false statement in the Dhammapada though. Take all the time you like; the entire book can be read (not absorbed, probably, but read) in a single sitting.
> 
> The sayings in the Dhammapada are not pie-in-the-sky theories which are incapable of standing up to scrutiny, or which run away in fright from deep skepticism. If, for example, you read in one of the sayings that it would be impossible to find any living thing that loves suffering and hates freedom from suffering, just try to prove that wrong. You must already know that you could live forever and not produce even one living thing that does not, indisputably, hate suffering and love freedom from suffering (or again, if you find one, please let me know). And I don't even self-identify as a Buddhist!
> 
> If your version of the truth truly fears no questioning, I would urge you to see for yourself if it's true or not. Otherwise, you simply cling to your own ideas as strongly and stubbornly as those you condemn.


May take a look when I get time, I do recognize the overall difference between say Buddhism and Christianity and that they aren't the same thing.

I personally don't believe you saw your physically deceased brother because I've never seen any evidence or any example of this ever happening ever anywhere on this planet that wasn't hearsay or didn't rely on me just taking someones word for it.

Making statements like the Dhammapada says "Things enjoy freedom and hate suffering" prove it wrong doesn't count as evidence though, I could say that about anything, I don't see what that has to do with anything spooky and supernatural.

I condemn religious beliefs because it's based on nothing where as my beliefs are based of observable, demonstrable facts.

I promise I don't fear questioning, I'm not the best debater in the world however as I'm dyslexic.


----------



## Farideh

DanTheOutlaw said:


> Yeah, I'm sorry that other peoples beliefs annoy me too, wish it wasn't the case.


Obviously you didn't read the rest of my post if that's the only thing you have to say.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

Paloma M said:


> Obviously you didn't read the rest of my post if that's the only thing you have to say.


No I did, I'm just lazy.


----------



## Chump Change

I think you need to relax a little and find something else to do. What other people believe shouldn't bother you.

I don't care what other people believe, as long as those beliefs are being forced upon me. They have a right to their own beliefs. Sure I can think what someone believes is silly or crazy, but I never get upset over it. It's not something that concerns me.


----------



## KimThanh

Tolerance doesn't mean acceptance! If you disagree with someone you can still leave them in their delusions, you know... Don't like them, just tolerate them.

It's those religious people (especially Christians) who claim that they love everyone. I hate them, in fact I despise all Abrahamic religions and their followers because in this day and age everyone has the means to wake up and _grow_ up. Every time I see one of those preachy comments on Youtube or Facebook, I want to grab teir through their monitor/screen and shout "How dare you pollute the Internet with your medieval backwards cultspeak!?"


----------



## HellCell

Here's how I tolerate religious people. If they respect my space and not shove their views down my throat, I'm cool.
If they keep preaching me or even bring up god way too often. I become disinterested in becoming true friends. I merely tolerate them.
I suppose differences can happen among friends, but religion can be a bit much. It's nonsense and those who believe it are impressionable tools.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

HellCell said:


> Here's how I tolerate religious people. If they respect my space and not shove their views down my throat, I'm cool.
> If they keep preaching me or even bring up god way too often. I become disinterested in becoming true friends. I merely tolerate them.
> I suppose differences can happen among friends, but religion can be a bit much. It's nonsense and those who believe it are impressionable tools.


Amen


----------



## The Exodus

I deal with it in the best way I can; I smile and take it. I guess that's what SA does. I don't think I'd be able to argue with anyone with my anxiety, so there isn't much I can do. 

I don't hate the religious people, but when there are those that are like "It doesn't matter, God still loves you," even though you've clearly stated that you're an Atheist, that bugs me.

I also really despise those that assume all Atheists are psychopaths, or lack morals. 

Dem guise doe

Anyway, yeah, I truly respect the right to believe, but don't act all high and mighty when I claim to be an Atheist. I'm not sure who I'm really speaking to there...


----------



## WillCedar

I used to be very intolerant of religion too, but recently I've become more accepting of people who are religious. As ignorant and bigoted and arrogant as many of them seem to be, they're likely not going to change who they are, and they really do have good intentions in their hearts. I figured there's really no point in letting them become toxic in my life. Just accept them for who they are.


----------



## SplendidBob

To be honest, religion is one of the things that least bothers me (it used to though). It would appear to be gradually dying, so it almost isn't getting worked up about. The battle has been won and it is just a matter of time.

I suspect your real annoyance is in the people who are able to believe such things, (and thus are able to believe anything they are told without critical questioning). People believe many many things without questioning, in fact, I would go so far as to say most things people believe they don't actually question. A weird kind of 'appeal to popularity' seems to be the primary determinant of belief in people (which is rather scary imo).

Anyway, I digress slightly. I deal with this by:

1)I don't bother discussing anything of import with someone, unless I think they can handle it. You will struggle to convince someone who has strong beliefs based on popularity of belief until the majority disagree with them. Convincing such a person on a topic will also likely do little as most of their beliefs will be similarly derived.

2)Trying to discover the reasons why people seem to adopt beliefs in this peculiar fashion, and indeed if I even hold any such beliefs (I do). I suspect the reason people defer to popularity and authority (the basis of religious belief) is that it was necessary for survival in the past. In such situations where problems were more concrete and immediate (and simple), the majority view might well have been an excellent way to rapidly pick the best outcome, thus the trait was built into us by evolution. This method obviously doesn't beat logic and evidence, but it is _quicker_. Logic and evidence weren't born by evolution (directly) and so the default behaviour for people is to just follow either the group, or those that they deem to be more reliable. It is literally in their genes to believe in nonsense (if the majority / those in authority share those beliefs).

I find this kind of perspective tends to remove anger, as they aren't being 'idiots' they are just enslaved to their genes (which is much more forgivable).


----------



## Nylea

Although I'm agnostic and unwilling to adopt any sort of religion, I have had many interesting and thought-provoking conversations with religious folks (not many, but still some). In fact, my best friend is Christian and set in her ways. For some reason, this used to bother me, but not anymore. 

By having these conversations with people, I realized that I was never going to change my mind. How could I expect my friend or anyone else to do so? It wasn't so much an "argument" as it was just a calm discussion of what led us to believe what we believe. We were simply sharing our ideas with each other. Neither of us was shaming what the other believed to be true. 

I thought it was beautiful, actually. From then on, I didn't make the effort of arguing pointlessly. If someone wishes to blindly believe in any religion without considering all the facts, who are you to say they should change? If someone considers all the facts and still chooses to believe, again, why should you mind? It's that person's life, and you should focus not on his or her beliefs but on the content of his or her character. 

As long as no one's trying to impose a religion upon you or personally attack you on the basis of your (dis)belief, I wouldn't worry about it. :b


----------



## coeur_brise

Same way as I supposed you'd tolerate annoying people or people that get under your skin. It's not possible to tolerate something that inherently makes you angry, and no you don't have to justify religion. Just know that you're somehow "better" than what you are judging, for example, snake handling. Lot's of religious extremists found in that particular practice. It's interesting, even comical but why does it have to make you judge the entire religion as a whole if it is only part of an extreme? Same with jihadists. Or extreme left wing political parties. Sorry, I went off on a tangent. Just because you disagree with something doesn't mean you have to put it down, even though it comes off that way. 

And it speaks higher of you if you can see above others' religious "right and wrong" than it is to stoop to their level and start your own kind of damnation upon all the theists. (haha, sorry I couldn't resist loaded words).


----------



## Gamaur

How are you feeling about it now Dan?


----------



## Julia555

The way I see it, some people need to believe in something to get them through their lives. It may be desperation in some ways. If believing that there is a god and a heaven helps people get through their problems and their pain, let them believe what they want. I don't have any problem with any religion until someone shoves it down my throat or when people use it to cause wars and criticize other people. It may be fantasy, but when you are repetitively taught these fantasies from birth by all of the people you care about, it becomes a reality. I was raised Catholic and believed it until I was around 18 when some stuff happened in my life that made me question everything.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

I have no difficulty, despite being weak agnostic. In my experience, Christians and Muslims who actually practice their religion are more forgiving and less judgmental. Conversely, the worst people I know don't believe in anything. I think especially in modern Western society, it takes strength of character to be atheist _and_ not be a human piece of ****. Most people do not have that, so they go along with society's corrupt standards. Because where are they going to learn values like respect, tolerance and humility? Mainstream society spits on all of that.


----------



## GarakLee

Simple answer from me... I don't


----------



## Alduin

I'm an agnostic not an atheist. Personally I find it just as ridiculous to say one can know for a fact that there is nothing of a spiritual nature to reality as it is to believe unquestioningly in some despotic biblical god who condemns to a hell all who do not worship and live to his liking. 

As an agnostic I tolerate and respect other people's spiritual and religious beliefs though. I was raised by the kind of rational Christians who believe we are animals who evolved over millions of years as we did and that there is no one spiritual truth or way of worshiping. Very accepting and tolerant people. So I have found that as an adult I am far more tolerant than say those who had religion shoved down their throats at a young age. 

How do I tolerate it? I'm a very tolerant person to begin with and I don't exactly live in the Bible belt of America so there isn't much of that evangelical cr*p going on around me. They tend to be in a minority in the north east compared to some parts of the country and pretty much keep to themselves as one should their personal beliefs on spirituality. 

I have no problem with people holding religious beliefs really, as long as they don't see their way of believing as the only true way and go about pushing their beliefs on others. This I simply ignore when and if I come across it. It's something about us human beings that we for whatever reason can't help but push what we believe on the next guy...


----------



## the collector

It is starting to piss me off albiet, slightly, as well. I feel myself becoming agnostic..


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

Gamaur said:


> How are you feeling about it now Dan?


My anger is seemingly entirely irrational but it's still there and greater than ever unfortunately.

From a logical perspective it makes no sense me getting angry about people who're wrong about something but it does.


----------



## ugh1979

Alduin said:


> I'm an agnostic not an atheist. Personally I find it just as ridiculous to say one can know for a fact that there is nothing of a spiritual nature to reality as it is to believe unquestioningly in some despotic biblical god who condemns to a hell all who do not worship and live to his liking.


Most atheists are also agnostic. Atheism doesn't infer a position of knowledge, only belief.

This is a common misconception.


----------



## zonebox

I'm not an ideologue.

That is all that it comes down to, I used to be but then I figured out that it is not religion that causes all of the harm in this world, instead it is human nature. That no matter how much I thought I had it right, there really is no one correct way for people to think. If everyone thought exactly like I did, the world would not be a better place.

That is about all there is to it. So when religious people say things that I disagree with, in general it does not bother me.

If anything, I appreciate a diverse pattern of thought in society.


----------



## SplendidBob

zonebox said:


> I'm not an ideologue.
> 
> That is all that it comes down to, I used to be but then I figured out that it is not religion that causes all of the harm in this world, instead it is human nature. That no matter how much I thought I had it right, there really is no one correct way for people to think. If everyone thought exactly like I did, the world would not be a better place.
> 
> That is about all there is to it. So when religious people say things that I disagree with, in general it does not bother me.
> 
> If anything, I appreciate a diverse pattern of thought in society.


Great post.


----------



## eukz

It doesn't make angry, but sometimes it makes me kind of sad seeing a lot of people wasting their mind capacities in old fantasy stories, specially the ones who supposedly 'need' something to live and die for. Lying to yourself on purpose is way sadder than being a skeptical atheist.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy

I can tolerate anyone's religion except Islam. I will never be silent towards that one. Otherwise, I just shut my mouth and suck it up. I just never bring up the subject around those who are not the same belief as me.


----------



## CrayCray

If something doesn't effect your life , then you shouldnt be bothered by it. Like who cares ? People like coffee and I dont like coffee , People like justin biber i loathe justin bieber. But there liking it doesnt affect my life , so i dont care. The same applies to religion. If there religious then fine good for them however if they insist on talking about it constantly or if they hate gays or something then yeah we will problem but other than that. Live and let live


----------



## diamondheart89

Pretty well, for the most part. I don't mind people having religious beliefs as long as they don't try to force them on me.


----------



## The Linux Guy

It's only intolerable when people commit murder in the name of Religion.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

DanTheOutlaw said:


> I'm having great difficulty lately with controlling my anger when it comes to people who believe in these fantasies.
> 
> I am furious every time I see a religious person post a comment online, in particular YouTube, I get the urge to punch my monitor through the wall.
> 
> It have NO tolerance for religion, absolutely none whatsoever, it's objectively false, I could make a religion up on the spot this second and it would be as legitimate.
> 
> I feel like I'm living in a nut house.
> 
> I've recently had difficulty controlling myself on the section of this forum entitled "Spiritual Support".
> 
> I'm sure I'm being incredibly abnormal again and most of you people don't feel this way but if you do, how do you manage to control your temper?
> 
> *Mod edit*


Why the rage? Maybe stop being so judgmental of others. I don't care for other religions, but I don't dismiss someone because they have a higher power.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

Lacking Serotonin said:


> Why the rage? Maybe stop being so judgmental of others. I don't care for other religions, but I don't dismiss someone because they have a higher power.


My anger for the most part isn't based on logic as I have already explained and it's quite ironic that you would tell me not to be judgmental when I'm probably the least judgmental person I know of.


----------



## shelless

Maybe try to get to the reasons you feel this way? Generally, I know that when I start to have strong emotions about an issue, it's because I feel threatened by it in some way. There are things people can disagree with me on and I won't really care, but there are also things I know I can't debate with people because I will get really angry within the first five minutes.
Religion is somewhere in between. I do feel threatened by it, because I don't see it as 'if they're not shoving it down your throat, it doesn't effect you'. Their religion and their books are a huge part of their belief system, which they use everyday to make decisions, vote (or pass laws), raise kids...
Well, your reasons may be different. But I think finding them can at least give you a chance to change your reaction to them.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

DanTheOutlaw said:


> My anger for the most part isn't based on logic as I have already explained and it's quite ironic that you would tell me not to be judgmental when I'm probably the least judgmental person I know of.


But probably the most angry and negative huh?


----------



## LostSoul22

By ignoring it...


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

Lacking Serotonin said:


> But probably the most angry and negative huh?


Absolutely.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

shelless said:


> Maybe try to get to the reasons you feel this way? Generally, I know that when I start to have strong emotions about an issue, it's because I feel threatened by it in some way. There are things people can disagree with me on and I won't really care, but there are also things I know I can't debate with people because I will get really angry within the first five minutes.
> Religion is somewhere in between. I do feel threatened by it, because I don't see it as 'if they're not shoving it down your throat, it doesn't effect you'. Their religion and their books are a huge part of their belief system, which they use everyday to make decisions, vote (or pass laws), raise kids...
> Well, your reasons may be different. But I think finding them can at least give you a chance to change your reaction to them.


I am not threatened at all by religion, I don't have an ultimate agenda.


----------



## Pennywise

I just don't take it seriously anymore. I used to get into arguments/debates with religious people on various forums until I realized that they don't listen to reason and just utterly ignore facts. Not only that, but you could get into another argument with the same person some time later and they will bring up the exact same points that you already refuted. I figure that most of them will do this, so it's just not worth wasting your energy on. There are more important topics to discuss than religion at this point.


----------



## ugh1979

Pennywise said:


> I just don't take it seriously anymore. I used to get into arguments/debates with religious people on various forums until I realized that they don't listen to reason and just utterly ignore facts. Not only that, but you could get into another argument with the same person some time later and they will bring up the exact same points that you already refuted. I figure that most of them will do this, so it's just not worth wasting your energy on. There are more important topics to discuss than religion at this point.


There is still worth in debating them though, as it's not a private conversation. They are just one of what could be hundreds of people reading it, so if you put forward a good argument many people may be influenced.

It's a culmination of exposure over time to counter evidence and arguments that often change peoples minds about topics, so it's always worth having such debates in public as long as you have a good argument.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

As long as they aren't right in my face deliberately insisting I believe what they believe or else, I just ignore it. Not difficult.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Why do you even go to Spiritual Support forum, or watch YouTube videos about religion?
If you don't like it, stay away from it. Everyone has the right to hold their own beliefs.
That being said, i fully relate to how you feel. When i'm being bombarded by religious bull**** from the TV(which is pretty common), i put on my headphones and listen to music. *LOUD*. To boost the effect, i listen to music that is against religion. My favorites are:
American Jesus by Bad Religion
Judith by A Perfect Circle
Dear God by XTC
Listen to them on repeat and they are guaranteed to make you feel better


----------



## Wren611

Sometimes:









Most of the time:









Generally:
Um... Mary lied, had a kid with someone who wasn't Joseph, or was mentally unstable so just made up everything anyway. OR Jesus was mentally unstable. I can quite believe in those people, just not the fairy tale stuff.

My tolerance varies from time to time. It depends on my mood and who I'm talking to about it, who I'm around, etc. I'd rather not be around people who believe in that sort of thing though... I have enough mental health issues of my own to not be bombarded with more nonsense.


----------



## TabbyTab

I just roll my eyes and go off in my head. Then rant to my BFF


----------



## Batcat

I ignore the god squad for the most part. They have a right to believe what they want. I can't understand what it's like to be religious or believe in a god.


----------



## tonyhd71

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> It's only intolerable when people commit murder in the name of Religion.


Yet people do this all the time.

A world without religion would be a better world.


----------



## Eazi

I cry about it on forums like a real man


----------



## purechaos

DanTheOutlaw said:


> Very interesting story.
> 
> I'm not a Buddhist because I don't believe any of the theories they do like the ones you've mentioned, reincarnation and such.
> 
> I'm already entirely, utterly, honestly convinced that I am correct in my world view.


Buddha even said don't believe anything just because I have said it. Don't be bound to a doctrine or any dogma. I don't identify myself either. Funny thing about that is I think if you say "I'm a buddhist" it would be paradoxical to a Buddha.



ugh1979 said:


> Or why not just take good credible elements from numerous ideologies and form your own world view?
> 
> Thinking any single old ideology has it all right or blindly following it is folly. Yes there are valid parts of Buddhism, but there's a lot of crap as well.


Here here! Cheers! Make your own Bible or whatever. 


DanTheOutlaw said:


> My anger is seemingly entirely irrational but it's still there and greater than ever unfortunately.
> 
> From a logical perspective it makes no sense me getting angry about people who're wrong about something but it does.


 I'm pretty sure you know that your anger does absolutely nothing but hurt you. Maybe you could laugh instead? Kind of like the monster energy drink video that is making its rounds . I laughed tons at that one.


----------



## ShadowWraith

I tolerate it if someone doesn't view me as a lesser person for not sharing their own views and if they aren't dicks.


----------



## Desolitude

I just bottle up my negative feelings toward the human species. I'm saving it all up for the right moment.


----------



## purechaos

Desolitude said:


> I just bottle up my negative feelings toward the human species. I'm saving it all up for the right moment.


 do you have an end game device?


----------



## Desolitude

purechaos said:


> do you have an end game device?


Not really a device, more of a contraption. With it, I will invent new kinds of screaming. :evil


----------



## Pennywise

ugh1979 said:


> There is still worth in debating them though, as it's not a private conversation. *They are just one of what could be hundreds of people reading it, so if you put forward a good argument many people may be influenced.
> *
> It's a culmination of exposure over time to counter evidence and arguments that often change peoples minds about topics, so it's always worth having such debates in public as long as you have a good argument.


Maybe it _could_ be worth it for this reason, but I've sort of given up on religious people anyway, as there are more important things to discuss in the world than somebody's fantasy beliefs.


----------



## ugh1979

Pennywise said:


> Maybe it _could_ be worth it for this reason, but I've sort of given up on religious people anyway, as there are more important things to discuss in the world than somebody's fantasy beliefs.


When certain religious people are enforcing/promoting their fantasies via governmental laws and policies it's very important to speak out against them in any suitable forum.

There are some very worrying religious elements in US politics, never mind elsewhere in places like the Middle East.


----------



## Pennywise

ugh1979 said:


> When certain religious people are enforcing/promoting their fantasies via governmental laws and policies it's very important to speak out against them in any suitable forum.
> 
> There are some very worrying religious elements in US politics, *never mind elsewhere in places like the Middle East*.


There may be some holier-than-thou creeps in U.S. government that try to impose their religious values on others, sure, but they're not exactly as extreme as the extremists in the Middle East.


----------



## ugh1979

Pennywise said:


> There may be some holier-than-thou creeps in U.S. government that try to impose their religious values on others, sure, but they're not exactly as extreme as the extremists in the Middle East.


Of course, but both are worthy of criticism.


----------



## going going Gone

I kind of have to because I attend a faith school and i also sing in the school choir where we do christmas songs and sing at school mass and things like that. to be honest at the beginning i had a problem with it but now i _don't really care_. I enjoy singing and choir let's me do that and I don't really care that what I'm singing about makes little sense and that i don't agree with it, because it's just tradition and it doesn't affect my beliefs and it's more about the singing that the lyrics for me. Plus our school isn't overtly religious; we don't have to pray in class or at assembly and we don't have to attend mass if we don't want to. I encounter religion the most when i'm in school and even then it doesn't beg to be tolerated because well, it's not really in charge. It's an aspect of the school but it isn't the driving force really. Lol and Christmas is the same, I don't have to tolerate it because i don't mind it and same with the other Christian holidays. They are probably the one good thing about religion that i don't have to try to tolerate.


----------



## LoneWolf14

All religions are the same to me. Being an atheist I accept everyones choice but don't want it pushed on myself and don't push anything on anyone else as politics and religion are just arguments and nothing will change.


----------



## Ntln

I guess I can tolerate religion because I can empathise with how hard it is for people to let it go for emotional reasons, especially considering I was a Christian for most of my life. Hell, even when I finally took the step and abandoned religion after years of doubt, it was because I realised I didn't morally agree with the Bible after looking into it more and thinking about the stuff it contains.

See, when you're in a religion, it's really like a trap. Logic works backwards for religious folk, in the sense that when they see something that goes against their beliefs or their morals, they twist it so that it fits. This works for both the logical and emotional side of religion. For example, the story of Noah's ark, one of the most illogical stories in the Bible, proven to be mathematically and scientifically impossible. Christians however, have a vast array of ways to justify it. They can say or "Well, the dimensions aren't necessarily that important" or "Pre flood society was more technologically advanced" or they can just go the whole "It's a parable" route if they REALLY can't explain it, or the whole "It's a miracle of God (so basically magic)" route. An emotional or moral problem in the Bible? "It's the old testament" or "Those people deserved it for sin" or, if they again just really can't explain it "God is the perfect being, he has a plan and always knows what is ultimately the right thing to do". Basically, everyone who has ever tried knows that it is impossible to argue with a Christian, since they are basically capable of making anything up to support their claims, and to them, the Bible is the ultimate truth, so they're not really trying to "prove" it, they're trying to protect it from being disproven, and that's a problem. And, they don't really realise this. They can't see the flaw in logic and debating something under such rules, that they actually start to believe what they say makes sense and isn't just fiction. And I guess I can empathise with them for that, since I was the same once, and only when I saw things objectively could I truly see the problems with religion.

Also, unlike militant atheists, I don't see religion as harmful, rather I see it as something that CAN be harmful. I recognise that it's a source of emotional comfort for many people. I wish there was something more out there myself. Not the Christian god, since I hate the concept of hell and as I said, I disagree with the Bible morally, but....... something. Something that supports us and something mysterious to strive for, considering our every day life is so mundane. But, I have to accept that there isn't. Sadly, it's not an easy thing to do.


----------



## Ntln

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Existence, whatever it is we call that, is as mysterious as it gets. Just to consider the countless possibilities of what's 'out there' is pretty damn amazing to me.


Don't get me wrong, I'm definitely in awe of the universe and all that. The possibility of extra terrestrial life, multiple universes, the fact that we don't really know everything, it's all rather amazing. But I guess, I don't feel it as much, considering it's all so far away. It doesn't affect my life really on a daily basis. I guess that I kinda feel like we're all just quite insignificant in the grand scheme of things. Though, unlike most people who say this, I realise we can still be significant in our own way, to the people close to us, and to the world, which offers some comfort.


----------



## The Linux Guy

tonyhd71 said:


> Yet people do this all the time.
> 
> A world without religion would be a better world.


Even Atheist kill people. What is your point?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

It doesn't bother me. I'm a very open-minded person so I'm fine with people having different beliefs to me. It only kind of annoys me when they push it in my face, and that pretty much never happens to me.


----------



## Pennywise

ugh1979 said:


> Of course, but both are worthy of criticism.


Definitely, but the Islamic extremists are a bit more extreme than the Christian extremists.


----------



## slyfox

People are entitled to their own beliefs. As long as they don't try to push them on me I don't care. I dislike organized religion, but it doesn't impact me much where I live. If I lived in a country or a time without freedom of religion it would be a whole different matter.

Atheists can be just as bad or worse at insulting others beliefs. I know my dad harasses my mom a lot about her beliefs


----------



## CowGoMoo

Ntln said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm definitely in awe of the universe and all that. The possibility of extra terrestrial life, multiple universes, the fact that we don't really know everything, it's all rather amazing. But I guess, I don't feel it as much, considering it's all so far away. It doesn't affect my life really on a daily basis. I guess that I kinda feel like we're all just quite insignificant in the grand scheme of things. Though, unlike most people who say this, I realise we can still be significant in our own way, to the people close to us, and to the world, which offers some comfort.


Dmt.. Psilocybin.. Trust me.


----------



## purechaos

CowGoMoo said:


> Dmt.. Psilocybin.. Trust me.


I'm really mad I missed that study at johns Hopkins. Apparently it was very successful for depression.


----------



## purechaos

ugh1979 said:


> When certain religious people are enforcing/promoting their fantasies via governmental laws and policies it's very important to speak out against them in any suitable forum.
> 
> There are some very worrying religious elements in US politics, never mind elsewhere in places like the Middle East.


 it would be nice to have a secular president..


----------



## ugh1979

CowGoMoo said:


> Dmt.. Psilocybin.. Trust me.


What about them?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

SvanThorXx said:


> I except that everyone has their own beliefs and go on with my life.


Same here. I just ignore those people.


----------



## forgetmylife

how do I tolerate it? I don't 

I ****in shoot that **** down like it should be


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Religion is like a penis. It's fine to have one and it's fine to be proud of it, but please don't whip it out in public and start waving it around... and PLEASE don't try to shove it down my throat.
​Sincerely, tired of hearing your religious guff​


----------



## Ithaqua

Well... I *detest * religion. And I hate religious hypocrites even more.


----------



## markwalters2

DanTheOutlaw said:


> *How do you tolerate religion? *


It's like asking 'how do you tolerate stupidity'?


----------



## jhwelch

If it makes sense to you, you have every right to express your faith in private. And besides, everyone has things which bring them comfort in times of pain. A healthy attitude towards your religion is far better than over indulging in alcohol or self harm, right?


----------



## Depo

I don't tolerate it, I ignore it. I have my own beliefs. My own religion, and I worship my owner. Who has appeared to me in lots of dreams. We love each other, he protects me. God is just a cold machine. But my owner is so comprehensive. Call me crazy, but after you feel that kiss in magic land it changes everything.


----------



## Lok The Mischievous

I tolerate religion the same way I tolerate people who get angry over people who have different opinions/beliefs, I sit back and think to myself "good for you, now keep it to yourself"


----------



## Fold Space

I don't. I tolerate people, some of them. Respect, sure. But that doesn't extend to people who would have women stoned to death for educating themselves, perform mutilation on girls, or kill for their fanatical beliefs. Or kill cartoonists.

*Jesus, Charlie.*

lol, I like that signature that one guy has. Funny.


----------



## Usernameless

I completely understand being angry any time you see or hear of it. As someone who has had it shoved down my throat my entire life, few things anger me more than seeing it forced on children. It's bad. I get so angry sometimes that I cannot function in a social capacity because I am so full of rage and need to be alone for a while. 

It's probably the wrong approach, but I just don't think about it so as not to trigger it. Sometimes I might watch some videos from Landover Baptist Church. Those are a good laugh.


----------



## kivi

Neither my family nor my friends are religious. But there are some problems about my country's view of religion. I think the problem is religion being open to exploitation. Some things just isn't right. People try to alleviate these serious circumstances by using religion. I don't believe in any religion by myself. But if a person believes in a religion it's not a big deal for me unless it is harming me (although I think it's usually harmful from what I see). I try not to judge if they use religion as a source of hope. But I show my disapproving attitude if they are just being harmful.


----------



## Musicks

Everyone's allowed to believe what they want. I know what I believe and it's right for me. I actually researched Christianity when I was thinking about whether God could help me, but discovered what it really was, and now I'm non-religious. The only thing that helped me was CBT.

Along with the bad, there are also many good facets of religions that teach respect & kindness. I always try to remember that.

I always remind people that we don't need to be religious to live a good life. Just because I'm not religious doesn't mean I go out there & rob people or murder them.

It really annoys me too but I try my best to be the "bigger" person.


----------



## HyperGiant

Don't talk to anyone in the real world unless its business. And if someone brings up why you don't have a wife/husband/family you lie to them so their pretty world is not polluted. Now don't get me wrong, I do love honesty, intimacy, esteem, emotion, goodwill, thoughtful feedback etc.

_"Hey wait!, I've got a real complaint - Forever in debt to your priceless advice." - _Nirvana. :teeth :sigh :stu:fall:flush :dead


----------



## Hylar

Waifu said:


> Well you could be wrong and they could be wrong and as long as they tolerate you then why can't you tolerate them it's not like you know the truth and you should be respectful of other people.


I agree completely. Well said


----------



## fredbloggs02

Well, you'll get used to it John Grubby. Religion will persist without your assent. And you certainly are no more virtuous, enlightened or without illusions solely for atheism -- much less for bigotry and intolerance of other people's views. Not that you actually hit anyone with all your thrashing.


----------



## Zyriel

You just ignore it lol. Like crappy infomercials^^ Some of those are really funny though lol you guys ever see those knife ones lmao:











They just start talking about like their friends and **** hahaha "I tell you what, Peanuts", "He keeps calling bone handles wood, he's gonna have to go.", "We aggravate Alan, It's BECAUSE we do like him is why we aggravate him.", "Yeeep well put Todd on him, you're in trouble boyyyy", "We're gonna put him in the corner and make him stand up... "RED BONE WARRIORS!" at the chalkboard with his nose...." LOL it's just like wtf


----------



## reaffected

I can't do any Christianity talk. I just can't. I can't and won't tolerate it anymore. I'm completely and 100% done with it. I couldn't be more done. Too many bad experiences dealing with Christians (family, ex's, friends, strangers) and I highly disagree with much which is within the Bible, even as a work of pseudo or primarily fiction. I find parts of it absolutely repulsive, vile, and revolting.

My biggest challenge is accepting someone _despite_ the fact they claim to be a Christian. I have trouble here.


----------



## VisualAttraction

I don't care about other people's beliefs as long as they're not trying to dictate what the rest of society does (like trying to influence laws, education, moral values).


----------



## centuriprime

I would be more concerned with maintaining strong civil liberties that promotes tolerance and moderation rather than get worked up over someone's religious beliefs. Everybody has a right to an opinion, regardless of their rationale.


----------



## bfs

I would be absolutely tolerant of believing in a religion. But I HATE without a passion when people parade as if it's a fact or and they have all the answers because they believe. Which is completely false.


----------



## ilhamonsas

Then you just need to learn to forgive and let go. The way I'd say it, just focus on your own 'meal', eat it and feel the nutrition working on your body. Use it to fill you up and liberate and put you in peace. Don't just hold it and compare it around with other people's 'meal'. I hope you'd get your inner peace.


----------



## AussiePea

I just turn my brain off if people begin having religious discussions with me. I imagine they are reciting pages from a fictional movie on par with lord of the rings, though with better special effects hopefully.


----------



## asittingducky

It's hard listening to stupidity. But you should be happy that people have the freedom to say or believe whatever they want. If these religious people are starting to push for ways to oppose the freedoms of others, well then there is a problem. Do not tolerate intolerance.


----------



## Amandus

What bothers me about religion is how it indoctrinates people into being willfully ignorant, whether that's development in science or other cultures/religions. Some members of my family are devout Baptists, and its depressing when I think about how they don't understand -and perhaps don't even want to understand- the things that don't pertain to their religion and agenda. But this is America; ignorance is praised.

This along with when religion causes suffering is when I don't tolerate it at all.


----------



## Envectus

TheSilentGamer said:


> Religion is like a penis. It's fine to have one and it's fine to be proud of it, but please don't whip it out in public and start waving it around... and PLEASE don't try to shove it down my throat.
> ​Sincerely, tired of hearing your religious guff​


I am catholic and you are totally right.
Churches shouldn't even exist.
Religion is a relationship between us and god, and majority of Christians doesn't understand that there is no such thing as christianity humans made it.
Being a Christians is only the way act.

Politics controls religions religions control people end we end up with isis and others.


----------



## Carlfrukt

I used to be very intolerant of religious people so I joined a lot of atheist groups on Facebook and subscribed to atheist youtubers. I looked forward to some intelligent comments and discussions. Oh how wrong I was. I soon found out that atheism doesn't cure you from stupidity. A lot of these atheists had the same dogmatic and irrational thought patterns as the religious people they were criticizing. 

This made me realize that atheists (or at least the atheists on social media) are not much different from religious people. People in general (myself included I guess) are lazy, intellectually dishonest and don't want to think logically. They have a tendency to think wishfully and look for simple answers when in fact the world is very complex. Lack of religion doesn't guarantee a rational mind, even if it sometimes helps.

I don't know if I have become more tolerant of religious people or just less tolerant of people in general but I don't see a big difference between them anymore.


----------



## Pessoa

An understanding that humans are inherently irrational whether they believe in god or not.


----------



## harrison

Carlfrukt said:


> I used to be very intolerant of religious people so I joined a lot of atheist groups on Facebook and subscribed to atheist youtubers. I looked forward to some intelligent comments and discussions. Oh how wrong I was. I soon found out that atheism doesn't cure you from stupidity. *A lot of these atheists had the same dogmatic and irrational thought patterns as the religious people they were criticizing.
> *
> *This made me realize that atheists (or at least the atheists on social media) are not much different from religious people.* People in general (myself included I guess) are lazy, intellectually dishonest and don't want to think logically. They have a tendency to think wishfully and look for simple answers when in fact the world is very complex. Lack of religion doesn't guarantee a rational mind, even if it sometimes helps.
> 
> I don't know if I have become more tolerant of religious people or just less tolerant of people in general but I don't see a big difference between them anymore.


Great post - you see that on here too. Some of the rude ways they answer people make me dislike them more than religious people and I'm in no way religious.


----------



## ugh1979

Carlfrukt said:


> I used to be very intolerant of religious people so I joined a lot of atheist groups on Facebook and subscribed to atheist youtubers. I looked forward to some intelligent comments and discussions. Oh how wrong I was. I soon found out that atheism doesn't cure you from stupidity. A lot of these atheists had the same dogmatic and irrational thought patterns as the religious people they were criticizing.
> 
> This made me realize that atheists (or at least the atheists on social media) are not much different from religious people. People in general (myself included I guess) are lazy, intellectually dishonest and don't want to think logically. They have a tendency to think wishfully and look for simple answers when in fact the world is very complex. Lack of religion doesn't guarantee a rational mind, even if it sometimes helps.
> 
> I don't know if I have become more tolerant of religious people or just less tolerant of people in general but I don't see a big difference between them anymore.


It's true there are irrational and lazy thinkers everywhere, and they tend to be most vocal on unmoderated internet platforms. Youtube is not somewhere you will find much intellectual discussion for example.


----------



## lmoh

Carlfrukt said:


> I used to be very intolerant of religious people so I joined a lot of atheist groups on Facebook and subscribed to atheist youtubers. I looked forward to some intelligent comments and discussions. Oh how wrong I was. I soon found out that atheism doesn't cure you from stupidity. A lot of these atheists had the same dogmatic and irrational thought patterns as the religious people they were criticizing.


I share the same sentiment. There are irrational people in just about every belief group, though, so that's understandable. I guess that is because of the nature of the topic being discussed. Religion is very special for alot of people, to the point where they are not willing to engage in a fair discussion about it. At the same time, there are those people who felt they were hurt by religion, and even lied to, which may be why they feel the need to bash anything associated with it. When you put those two groups together, there isn't much room for a productive discussion, where emotion takes over reason and nobody is convinced of the other side.

As a result, I often try to avoid debates about religion. However, I still manage to, unknowingly, find myself in these kinds of discussions anyways (like just recently). What I find surprising is that, even when I explicitly tell people to not make religion an issue, some people still manage to bring it in and talk about it.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

If they don't bother me, I don't bother them.


----------



## bfs

It's actually difficult to tolerate religion sometimes. Every time something good happens "thank god." Anytime something bad happens "It was the devil." Someone dies "God called him home." What the EFF? Everything is god this and god that, why do we even have any free choice if god is making them for us?


----------



## forgetmylife

"How do you tolerate religion?"

you don't... why tolerate something that drives ignorance, violence, and oppression?

why tolerate the instillation of existential fear, on the grandest of scales, in children? that's *child abuse*

Atheists should not be afraid to publicly claim themselves as such and religion should be shot down with every chance one gets. I'm not saying theists should be put to death or something sick like that (although those who kill in the name of religion should most certainly be put to death) just that people really ought to become more educated about the world around them and the absolute evil acts that are committed in the name of or with the help of religion and theism.


----------



## ugh1979

bfs said:


> It's actually difficult to tolerate religion sometimes. Every time something good happens "thank god." Anytime something bad happens "It was the devil." Someone dies "God called him home." What the EFF? Everything is god this and god that, why do we even have any free choice if god is making them for us?


Move the Britain, the 6th least religious country in the world, where you very rarely hear people speak like that.


----------



## Hurrikan

DanTheOutlaw said:


> Entirely agree, I simply can't help it though I'm afraid.


The same way I deal with everyone who has a different opinion/belief than i do. I take a breath and the think about how superior I am to them and move on.


----------

